
New safe injection bill passed to fix SF's problem of discarded needles/syringes - dsr12
https://sf.curbed.com/platform/amp/2018/8/22/17768842/sf-senate-safe-injection-ab-186
======
masonic
This won't "fix" the problem at all given that it offers no incentive to
travel to any such center in the first place.

The one interesting stat is that SF, at taxpayer expense, dumps an additional
_160,000 net_ (subtracting those allegedly turned in) needles and syringes
into public spaces each _month_.

